# Paph. Wössner Leguan



## ORG (Dec 16, 2010)

Just this time the winter comes in our valley and so also in the nursery of Franz Glanz.
Here some pictures

















Beside other wonderful plants also one of his complexhybrids was in flower

*Paphiopedilum Wössner Leguan*
The cross between Paph. Annette and Paph. Anja






And here *Paphiopedilum Wössner Wolke*
the cross between _emersonii _and _hangianum_






Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Shiva (Dec 16, 2010)

That Leguan is gorgeous. And I love the greenhouse and the winter scene.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2010)

THanx for sharing; I'll take the Wolke.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 16, 2010)

It looks like that here in Michigan, but without the mountains!

Beautiful Paphs!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 16, 2010)

Interesting blooms!!!


----------



## Jorch (Dec 16, 2010)

The Laguan reminds me of Lippewunder! I like it a lot 

The Wolke is also very nice!! Except for the dorsal, I like everything else about it  Is it frangrant like its parents?


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 16, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool:

I really love those plants.... 

I would say like Jorch. Wössner Leguan reminds me of Lippewunder (and I really like Lippewunder!!!)

And I am happy to see a picture of a emersonii x hangianum cross!
It seems to be a big flower. It looks like a very large Mem. Larry Heuer, isn't it? How large it the flower?


----------



## etex (Dec 16, 2010)

That sure is a lot of snow there!!

Love both blooms, especially the Leguan!! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 17, 2010)

Great scenery, thanks for the pics Olaf!!!! One more reason to come there sometime!!!  Jean


----------



## emydura (Dec 17, 2010)

I love both those Paphs, especially the first one.

David


----------



## labskaus (Dec 17, 2010)

Very nice blooms, Olaf, and great scenery! You're lucky to see some blue sky, I can barely remember how that looks.

To me, a good Woessner Leguan as just as good as a good Lippewunder, and they would be far more popular if there were more of them around.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 17, 2010)

Beautiful winter picture Olaf and wonderful flowers of Franz Glanz. Next time you post you'll have to post a picture of Franz Glanz, himself!


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 17, 2010)

For a ruffled bloom I will take the Wössner Leguan! The ruffles are awesome


----------



## chrismende (Dec 18, 2010)

Olaf, exactly where is this wonderful place? It's so beautiful!


----------



## ORG (Dec 18, 2010)

Here another picture of the nursery in Unterwössen and 2 pictures of Franz
















The nursery is around 100 km south of Munic in the direction to Salzburg.
When you pass the big lake in the middle of the way, the Chiemsee, in the south the Achental, the valley of the Tiroler Ache starts. Then at first comes the village Grassau, then Marquartstein and then Unterwössen.

Here 2 other pictures which I made in Unterwössen

*Paphiopedilum Lippewunder*





and *Paphiopedilum Franz Glanz*





Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 18, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 18, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> :drool::drool::drool:



yup


----------



## wojtek (Dec 18, 2010)

Beautiful, winter Bavaria


----------



## toddybear (Dec 18, 2010)

emersonii X hangianum...beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2010)

I would love to visit that nursery!


----------



## ORG (Dec 19, 2010)

And here for information an unregistred cross with* Paphiopedilum Wössner Leguan*
It is an interesting compact growing plant, Harold Koopowitz would say a Teacup-Orchid
It was the cross
*Paph. Wössner Leguan X (Copper Puddle X Green Lace)*











I think a wonderful hybrid, which flowered 2008

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## etex (Dec 19, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> I would love to visit that nursery!




Me,too!!

:drool::drool:Love the Lippewunder!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 19, 2010)

Your Bic-Lighter Paph is cute!!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2010)

That looks very handy!!!  Jean


----------



## Jorch (Dec 19, 2010)

Very cute little plant!! Although I'd love to see more traits and color from Wossner Leguan come through.


----------



## paphreek (Dec 19, 2010)

Many wonderful flowers!:clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 20, 2010)

The last one is so compact!!! Cool!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> Your Bic-Lighter Paph is cute!!



That's the Austrian way to threaten your plants into bloom! oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 21, 2010)

Really, Eric??? 

I knew I will learn a lot with you!!


----------

